# Der große "How to..." Thread



## RISE (13. September 2007)

Wie angekündigt, soll es hier nun ein großes Thema rund um die BMX (De)Montage und Modifikationen geben. 
Gerade in letzter Zeit häufen sich Fragen zu bestimmten Teilen, u.a. Bremsen, insofern kann das Thema eigentlich nur sinnvoll sein.

Im Vorfeld hab ich mir einige Gedanken gemacht, die gewissen Regeln betreffen, wie das hier ablaufen soll:

a) Was genau erkläre ich? (Montage, Demontage, Einstellung, Modifikation)
b) Wie erkläre ich es:

- Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte, Fotos sind also wünschenswert
- achtet bei den Bildern darauf, dass sie auch nach einiger Zeit noch sichtbar
  sein sollten. Also ladet sie am besten hier in ein Fotoalbum
- Welches Werkzeug benötigt man?
- Lässt sich die Aktion einem Schwierigkeitsgrad zuordnen, bzw. kann das 
   auch ein Anfänger durchführen?
- kurze Erklärungen zu den Fotos sollten nicht fehlen

c) Diskussion
d) Angaben ohne Gewähr. Wir können natürlich keine Verantwortung für evtl.
    Fehler übernehmen!

Die Diskussion soll sich eigentlich in Grenzen halten, da es ein Überblickswerk sein soll und man nicht erst 200 unnütze Beiträge durchscrollen muss. Trotzdem kann und soll diskutiert werden, falls größere Fehler gemacht wurden, Erklärungen etc. unvollständig sind oder es Allternativlösungen gibt.

Ich selbst möchte mit einer kurzen "Geometrielehre" beginnen und habe mir desweiteren auch die Bremsmontage und -einstellung unter den Nagel gerissen. Fotos dazu sind gemacht und ich denke, dass ich heute noch entsprechende Zeit dazu investieren werde.


----------



## RISE (13. September 2007)

âKleine Geometrielehreâ

Wenn ihr einen neuen Rahmen wollt, steht ihr mittlerweile vor der Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen. Es gibt viele Firmen, die Rahmen anbieten, wenn man aber AnsprÃ¼che hat, ist es nicht immer einfach, den richtigen zu finden. 
Meistens sucht man sich den Rahmen nach rein optischen Kriterien aus und guckt auf die OberrohrlÃ¤nge oder die LÃ¤nge der Kettenstreben. Aber man sollte auch die angegebenen Winkel nicht auÃer Acht lassen. Dazu seht ihr das Wichtigste in der KurzÃ¼bersicht:

OberrohrlÃ¤nge:

Sie spielt bei der Rahmenauswahl auch eine entscheidende Rolle, hÃ¤ngt aber im Wesentlichen vom persÃ¶nlichen Geschmack hab. Es gibt groÃe Leute mit 20â Rahmen und kleine mit 21â. Man kann also nur Richtwerte zur passenden LÃ¤nge geben, die nicht unbedingt mit dem Geschmack eines jeden Fahrers identisch sein mÃ¼ssen. Als Problem kommt hinzu, dass die vielen Firmen auch unterschiedliche Messmethoden haben. Ein Richtwert ist hier Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelrohr, geteilt durch 2,54.






Kettenstreben:

Die LÃ¤nge der Kettenstrebe ist zumindest bei mir ein Hauptkriterium. Manche mÃ¶gens kurz, andere lang. Firmen wie Sunday oder Fly bieten ab einer bestimmten RahmenlÃ¤nge zwei verschiedene HinterbaulÃ¤ngen an. Die meisten Rahmen variieren zwischen 13,75â und 14â. Wichtig ist dabei zu erfahren, ob es sich bei den angegebenen MaÃen um die kÃ¼rzeste Einstellung handelt oder ob hier auch von Mitte Tretlager (BB) bis Mitte Ausfallende gemessen wurde.
Rahmen mit kurzen Kettenstreben gibt es mittlerweile mehr, denkt man z.B. an den FBM Autopilot, den Bulls Aquarius, Fly Tierra, Federal Hamilton oder Eastern Reaper. Auch fÃ¼r Freunde der 14+ LÃ¤ngen gibt es genug Auswahl.
Bei den Kettenstreben gilt âzunÃ¤chst ohne BerÃ¼cksichtigung der anderen Winkel und MaÃe des Rahmens- : je kÃ¼rzer, desto wendiger ist der Rahmen.

Steuerrohrwinkel (im Folgenden HA):

Der Steuerrohrwinkel ist einer der entscheidenden Winkel fÃ¼r das Fahrverhalten des Rades und sollte vor dem Kauf bedacht werden. Die Spannbreite ist hier nicht sehr groÃ und bewegt sich bei Street/Dirtrahmen zwischen 74Â° und 75Â°, natÃ¼rlich mit manchen Ausnahmen (Ã¤ltere Proper Rahmen 73,5Â° usw.) 
Hier gilt: je steiler der HA, desto wendiger und kÃ¼rzer wird sich das Rad anfÃ¼hlen. 
Effektiv fÃ¼hlt sich das Oberrohr eines Rahmens mit 75Â° HA etwas lÃ¤nger an, wenn ihr auf dem Rad sitzt, dafÃ¼r rÃ¼ckt das ein StÃ¼ck nach hinten, der Radstand wird kÃ¼rzer. 
Bei Bikeguide haben Rechnungen ergeben, dass sich ein Rahmen mit 75Â° in etwa so anfÃ¼hlt, wie ein um 0,25â kÃ¼rzerer Rahmen mit 74,5Â° HA.
Einige Erfahrungsberichte haben dort auch gezeigt, dass die meisten Leute einen 75Â°HA fÃ¼r Dirt nicht so toll fanden, fÃ¼r Steet dagegen schon. 

Sitzrohrwinkel (SA):

Der SA ist ebenso wie der HA ein wichtiges MaÃ. GÃ¤ngige Rahmen bewegen sich hier zwischen 69Â° und 72Â°. Je steiler dabei ein Winkel ist, desto lÃ¤nger wird sich das Rad anfÃ¼hlen, auch wenn sich das Oberrohr beim Sitzen kÃ¼rzer anfÃ¼hlt. Das Prinzip ist dabei dasselbe wie beim HA. Durch einen steilen Winkel rÃ¼ckt das Tretlager (BB) nach hinten. Bei Rahmen mit 69Â° SA rÃ¼ckt das BB somit weiter nach vorne, man ist schneller mit dem KÃ¶rper Ã¼ber dem Hinterrad. Hier fÃ¼hlt sich im Sitzen das Oberrohr lÃ¤nger an. 

TretlagerhÃ¶he (BB):

Hier ist die Spanne sehr groÃ. Einige Rahmen starten bei 11.4â, andere liegen bei 12â. Die HÃ¶he ist dabei entscheidend fÃ¼r das Fahrverhalten. Ein hÃ¶heres BB lÃ¤sst den Rahmen leichter rotieren, ein niedriges lÃ¤sst ihn langsamer drehen, dafÃ¼r liegt er ruhiger in der Luft. Auch hier gibt es in Sachen Dirt geteilte Meinungen, wobei das Fahrverhalten mit einem niedrigen BB eher nicht so gut wegkommt.

Fazit: Wenn ihr also einen neuen Rahmen wollt, achtet auf die Geometrie. Wenn sich im Vergleich zum ersten Rahmen nur ein MaÃ unterscheidet, muss man selbst herausfinden, ob man den Unterschied merkt. Sobald aber mehrere MaÃe unterschiedlich sind, kann das erhebliche Ãnderungen im Fahrverhalten bringen. An die gewÃ¶hnt man sich schnell, aber es fÃ¼hlt sich einfach anders an.
Achtet vor allem auf die gesamte Geometrie, denn ein lÃ¤ngerer Rahmen kann sich fahren wie ein kÃ¼rzerer. Beim Superstar New Deal bspw. sind HA und SA so konstruiert, dass sich der Rahmen anfÃ¼hlt wie ein 20,75â, obwohl er ein 21â Oberrohr fÃ¼r groÃe Leute hat. Da der Rahmen sozusagen kurz konstruiert wurde, vermute ich, dass das niedrige Tretlager den Rahmen wieder etwas âstabilisierenâ soll.
Genaueres zur Geometrie erfahrt ihr bei Bikeguide, ich wollte hier lediglich einen Einstieg geben und die wichtigen MaÃe kurz erklÃ¤ren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (13. September 2007)

Wie versprochen folgt nun ein Beitrag zum Thema "Montage einer Bremsanlage" und deren Einstellung. Da ich an das Rad meiner Freundin eh noch welche ranbauen wollte, ergab sich das auch mit den Fotos.

Vorbereitend sei hier nochmal drauf hingewiesen, dass die Einstellung entscheidend ist. Das teuerste Setup nÃ¼tzt euch nichts, wenn ihr es nicht einstellen kÃ¶nnt. Bremsen kÃ¶nnen auch von AnfÃ¤ngern montiert werden, wichtig ist nur, dass man sich Zeit lÃ¤sst und es ordentlich macht. Die Einstellung ist mitunter sehr fummelig und erfordert Geduld. Seid also nicht gleich frustriert, wenns beim ersten Anlauf nicht klappt.

1. Werkzeug

Ihr braucht dazu kein Spezialwerkzeug, ein paar InbusschlÃ¼ssel, eine Zange, ein SchraubenschlÃ¼ssel und ein geeignetes Schneidewerkzeug fÃ¼r Kabel sollten eigentlich reichen, je nach Setup kann auch ein Knochen nicht schaden. Diese Werkzeuge hat man meist im Haus, wenn nicht lohnt nun endlich die Anschaffung.

2. Der Arbeitsplatz

Sucht euch einen Platz, an dem ihr Ruhe habt und euch ausbreiten kÃ¶nnt. Eine Werkstatt, eine Garage oder der Hof bieten dazu MÃ¶glichkeiten. Sortiert die Teile nach einer Ordnung eurer Wahl. Bei neuen Bremsen sind die Federn meist auf die Bremsarme gesteckt und evtl. mit irgendwas Klebenden gesichert. Deshalb gilt: nichts durcheinander bringen. Selbiger Ordnungspunkt gilt auch fÃ¼rs Werkzeug. Glaubt mir: wenn ihr spÃ¤ter verzweifelt, seid ihr dankbar, wenn alles griffbereit liegt. Meine Unordnung auf den Bildern, sowie die Garage meiner Schwiegereltern (in der es alles gibt, man es aber meist nicht findet) sollte dabei KEIN Vorbild sein.
Desweiteren wÃ¤re jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt um die Felgen nochmal ordentlich zu sÃ¤ubern und zu entfetten, sonst saut ihr nachher gleich eure frischen BelÃ¤ge mit ein.

3. Der Ausgangszustand







Wie auf dem Bild habt ihr euer Rad soweit fahrfertig, es sollte alle notwendigen Voraussetzungen zur Bremsmontage aufweisen.

4. Die Montage






Womit ihr bei der Montage anfangt, bleibt euch Ã¼berlassen. Ich beginne beim Bremshebel, den ich auf den Lenker schraube (Pfeil).
Zieht die Schraube noch nicht ganz fest, handfest reicht erstmal aus, der Rest kommt dann spÃ¤ter. Je nach Hebel mÃ¼sst ihr zur Montage evtl. den Griff abziehen.






Jetzt fettet ihr die Sockel ein. Das verringert hinterher die Reibung. Seid ruhig groÃzÃ¼gig mit dem Fett, alles was spÃ¤ter rausquillt, kann abgewischt werden.






Jetzt steckt ihr die Bremsarme in korrekter Reihenflge auf die Sockel und montiert die Federn in den dafÃ¼r vorgesehenen LÃ¶chern. Darauf schraubt ihr die Kappe mit der Schraube, in meinem Fall sind Kappe und Schraube modifiziert, damit genug Platz fÃ¼r die Ãbersetzung ist. Auch hier zieht ihr erstmal alles handfest, mit den Federn macht ihr noch nichts (Bild 5).















Um die bisher angebauten Teile zu verbinden, mÃ¼sst ihr das Bremskabel montieren. Wenn ihr wollt, kÃ¶nnt ihr vorher den Innenzug rausziehen und ihn fetten.Dann beginnt die Montage.
Dazu fÃ¤delt ihr es zuerst am Hebel mit dem Kugelkopf voran durch die Ãffnungen am Hebel und verlegt es durch die FÃ¼hrungen am Rahmen (falls vorhanden) und durch die Schnellschraube. Einige Rahmen, wie z.B. Eastern, haben keine Stellschrauben, macht aber nichts.






Jetzt montiert ihr das Kabeldreieck, indem ihr es auf den Bremszug draufschiebt und handfest anschraubt. Das Kabeldreieck auf dem Bild ist das gÃ¼nstigste, aber bei der Montage und Einstellung auch das fummeligste. 4â¬ mehr fÃ¼r ein Tektro Kabeldreieck lohnen hier.






Als letztes montiert ihr das Querseil. Befestigt es mit dem Kugelkopf am einen Bremsarm und fÃ¤delt ihn durch den Klemmnippel am anderen. Den schraubt ihr auch handfest an. Montiert wÃ¤re jetzt alles. Zieht jetzt NICHT am Bremshebel, denn dann verutschen Kabeldreick und Querseil.

Euer Rad sollte nun in etwa so aussehen:






5. Die Einstellung

Sie ist das A und O fÃ¼r die spÃ¤tere Bremswirkung. Die Einstellung selbst lÃ¤sst sich auf Fotos schwer einfangen, kann im Grunde genommen aber durch einen Begriff definiert werden: ihr mÃ¼sst alles auf Spannung bringen. 

Zieht zunÃ¤chst das Kabeldreieck mit Querzug in Richtung Stellschraube (also vom Sattelrohr weg), bis das Querseil gespannt ist.Schraubt dann das Kabeldreieck richtig fest. 
Sollte es jetzt nicht ganz gespannt sein, zieht ihr das Querseil mit Hilfe der Zange noch etwas weiter heraus. Das macht ihr - falls nÃ¶tig - abwechselnd solange, bis sowohl Bremskabel, Kabeldreieck und Querseil auf Spannung sind. Achtet aber auch darauf, dass die BelÃ¤ge nicht an der Felge schleifen und sie u.U. blockieren. Zieht dann mit Hilfe des Knochens auch den Klemmnippel am Querseil fest. 
Richtet nun auch den Bremshebel aus und schraubt diesen gut fest. Achtet darauf, dass ihr ihn VORSICHTIG anzieht, wenn er sich in der Lenkerbiegung befindet, sonst reiÃt er sehr schnell.
Jetzt spannt ihr die Federn an den Bremsarmen vor. Nehmt dazu den SchraubenschlÃ¼ssel und dreht VORSICHTIG die Kappen gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (bin mir aber hier nicht sicher. Dreht ihr in die falsche Richtung, erkennt ihr es daran, dass sich die Bremse beim Bremsen nicht bewegt.) und schraubt die Kappe dann mit den Inbusschrauben fest (bei mir Senkkopf).
Alle Ã¼berstehenden Kabelreste sollten nun gekÃ¼rzt und mit einer Kappe versehen werden (fehlt bei mir, aber whooooo cares?!). Das Bremskabel kÃ¶nnt ihr noch mit einem Kabelbinder am Ober- oder Unterrohr festmachen, damit es nicht im Weg ist.

Nun sollte eigentlich alles bremsen. Die Frage ist nur: wie gut? Hier also noch ein paar Tipps:

BremsbelÃ¤ge:

Sie sind meist von einer No Name Firma und kommen mit der Bremse. Aus ihnen kann man Leistng holen, trotzdem gibt es bessere, u.a. von Kool Stop (schwarz oder lachs fÃ¼r Chromfelgen, lachsfarbene fÃ¼r schwarze Felgen) oder aus dem Trialbereich (transparent). Sie sind nicht sehr teuer und bringen meist bessere Leistung. Achtet darauf, die richtigen zu kaufen, es gibt schraub- und steckbare. Welche ihr braucht, seht ihr bei einem Blick auf eure jetzigen.
Zudem lassen sich BremsbelÃ¤ge justieren, entweder seitlich (gesteckt) oder per Unterlegscheiben (geschraubt). Richtet sie so aus, dass die mÃ¶glichst nahe an der Felge sind. Nah heiÃt in diesem fall weniger als 5mm.

Stellschraube:

Um die ZÃ¼ge zusÃ¤tzlich zu spannen, kÃ¶nnt ihr die Stellschraube des Rahmens (falls vorhanden) ein StÃ¼ck rausdrehen (wie oben auf dem einen Bild) und mit der Mutter wieder festschrauben. Gleiches gilt auch fÃ¼r die Stellschraube am Hebel, er reduziert den Hebelweg.

Sauberkeit:

Ein Rad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, aber damit dieser funktioniert, braucht er hin und wieder Pflege. MÃ¶glicherweise ist eure Bremsleistung einfach schlecht, weil alles dreckig ist.
Dazu reinigt die Felgen und entfernt FettrÃ¼ckstÃ¤nde. Da meist auch die BelÃ¤ge betroffen sind, baut diese aus und entfernt mit Hilfe von feinem Sandpapier die OberflÃ¤che des Belages, bis dieser wieder etwas rauher ist.

Es gibt noch andere MÃ¶glichkeiten (Cola, Bitumen), mit denen ich aber keine Erfahrungen habe. Wer die hat, kann ja hier eine adÃ¤quate LÃ¶sungsmÃ¶glichkeit posten. 
Eigentlich sollte eure Bremse nun gut gehen, bedenkt aber nochmal den Geduldsaspekt. Wie immer Ã¼bernehme ich natÃ¼rlich keine Verantwortung, per PM hab ich aber schon eine BestÃ¤tigung bekommen, dass die Anleitung einigermaÃen funktioniert!


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (14. September 2007)

also ich sprühe immer Haarspray auf die Felge .
is zwar ne bessere Bremswirkung aber nicht für lange zeit weil das Haarspray ja abgeht .


----------



## KaterMiekesch (19. Oktober 2007)

Kann mal einer erklären wie man einen Gyro einbaut? Als MTB Fahrer hab ich davon bis jetzt null Plan


----------



## Weltmeister (4. November 2007)

also bitume- wie erwähmt:

durch PUNKTUELLES auftragen von bitume vergrößert man die bremskraft um ein vielfaches.aber die bremsen quitschen so erbärmlich, das ist nicht mehr feierlich.
außerdem steigt der belagverschleiß mit den falschen belägen um ein vielfaches. 
am besten dafür, wer es wirklich machen will, sind mMn die Monty beläge.

cola hat den ähnlichen effekt, nur es dauert länger bis die abtrocknet, und hält nicht lange.

ahja ein zusatz zu bitume : durch die starke vibration die verursacht wird drehen sich schnell die nippel los.

macht es einfach so wie jeder normale auch, kauft euch ne anständige bremse, gute beläge, haltet die felge sauber und dann funktioniert das.


----------



## RISE (26. November 2007)

Bei Youtube gibt es ein sehr schönes und verständliches Videotutorial in englischer Sprache:

Teil 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqOSRGNO84Y&feature=related

Teil 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsTctF-jyH8&feature=related

Teil 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f7uc6SW7bs&feature=related

Dabei wird das ganze Rad aufgebaut, die Bremsen werden komischerweise ausgelassen, aber siehe da, die haben wir ja schon.


----------



## terrible (2. Dezember 2007)

also so sorry aber wenn ich sowas wie haarspray auf die felgen oder bitumen lese dann blick ich nicht durch!!!! legt euch ne ordentliche chrom felge(odyssey sind sehr gut) gute bremsbacken(kool stop) ordentliches bremskabel(gut schmieren und ölen) und ne gescheite bremse (fly oder hombre)zu und stellt es ordentlich ein dann passt der lack,natürlich felgen und bremsbacken regelmäßig reinigen.lernt es dann auch ordentlich einzustellen, federspannung usw. hab auch ewig gebraucht und immer ärger mit unserem tüv bekommen aber nu ist sie ein traum!!!


----------



## gmozi (2. Dezember 2007)

.. warum sollte man endlos Geld ausgeben, wenn man auf gÃ¼nstigem Wege zu einem Ã¤hnlichen Ergebniss kommt? Bremsgriff / Kabel sollte die Kraft gut Ã¼bertragen, was man da kauft ist quasi egal. Bremse ist im Grunde ebenso wurscht, solange sie nicht flext. Da genÃ¼gt ne billige Tektro U-Brake die gut eingestellt ist. BelÃ¤ge sollten es schon die guten Koolstop sein oder die durchsichtigen TrialbelÃ¤ge. Wer ne schwarze Felge hat, und kein Geld fÃ¼r ne Chrom ausgeben mag, nimmt halt Haarspray oder Bitumen. Ist idR billiger.

Den Kram einzustellen lernt man in ner halben bis dreiviertel Stunde wenn man kein "Technikdau" ist.

Fazit: Nein man muss nicht 200 â¬ und mehr ausgeben um gute Bremsleistung zu haben.


----------



## terrible (2. Dezember 2007)

ich hab nur keinen bock zum fahren haarspray usw. mit zu nehmen oder beim fahren ständig muffe zu haben das die bremse nicht geht.ich hab in den zehn jahren schon genug leute gesehn die ihre bremse mit vier finger ziehen müßen das sich die bremse überhaupt bewegt,und solch sind leider die mehrheit!!! ein billiger bremshebel ist müll da der zug schleift im hebel und ne hombre kann sich wohl jeder leisten. zeig mir doch bitte auch mal nen guten fahrer der ne tektro fährt.ich geb halt lieber gleich paar euro mehr aus und bin mir sicher das mir bei einem trick wo ich die bremse brauch sie 100%ig funktioniert. das werden dir andere fahrer auch sagen.und des will ich sehen wie ein anfänger ne bremse mit rotor auf ne halbe stunde perfekt einstellt!!!!! ich weiß ja nicht was du unter ner guten bremse verstehst aber meine lässt sich so leicht ziehen wie ne neue gute scheibenbremse mit dem gleichen druckpunkt und bremsleistung. ist etz nix gegen dich,ist halt nur meine meinung und erfahrung,hab ja auch mit tektro angefangen


----------



## RISE (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahr eine 9.90â¬ teure Diatech Magic. Die bremst wunderbar. Wie wir jetzt mittlerweile zum 30.mal sagen, hÃ¤ngt es eher damit zusammen, ob jemand in der Lage ist, eine Bremse einzustellen. 
Und ich finde, wir haben jetzt hier ausfÃ¼hrlich genug Ã¼ber Bremsen geredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (2. Dezember 2007)

ist ja auch keine tektro,ist ja auch richtig mit dem einstellen.wenn sie gut eingestellt ist braucht man ja auch kein haarspry und so ein zeug,mehr meine ich ja auch damit nicht


----------



## gmozi (2. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> ist ja auch keine tektro,ist ja auch richtig mit dem einstellen.wenn sie gut eingestellt ist braucht man ja auch kein haarspry und so ein zeug,mehr meine ich ja auch damit nicht



Terri, weisst Du warum es dieses Topic gibt? a) weil Rise es eh machen wollte und b) weil ich vor ner Weile nen Topic zum Thema Bremsen gestartet habe, indem es genau um den Punkt ging, den wir hier gerade sinnlos diskutieren.

Die Bremse an sich spielt nahezu keine Rolle, was die Bremskraft usw. angeht.
Denn solange diese nicht hakt, sich schön locker und frei bewegt ( und das machen idR alle, wenn man sie richtig montiert/einstellt) , und auch nicht flext, sind Griff (eher wegen hebelwirkung) / Leitung und die Beläge die wichtigeren Komponenten. Denn was soll denn bitte an den tollen teuren Bremsen besser sein?

Und ja, wenn man ein Mensch ist, der technische Vorgänge logisch schnell auffassen und nachvollziehen kann, ist das Einstellen einer Bremse mit Rotor nen Ding von 30-45 Minuten! Auch wenn man das vorher noch nie gemacht hat!

Und warum Leute unmengen an Geld für die Parts ausgeben, kann ich leider gar nicht nachvollziehen. Muss wohl einfach viel cooler sein 1000  auszugeben, für nen Bike was dann das selbe kann wie ein Anderes für 500 


----------



## vitag (2. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal was im BMX Forum gefunden was ich ziemlich genial finde.

Spoke Mod


----------



## gmozi (2. Dezember 2007)

Jop, und funktioniert SUPER


----------



## vitag (2. Dezember 2007)

Hast Du es schon ausprobiert? Meinst Du das es gut funktioniert oder ist das eher ironisch gemeint?


----------



## gmozi (2. Dezember 2007)

Nein das war durchaus mein Ernst, hab das bei mir auch am Bike, denn die Speichen flexen auf jeden Fall weniger als es nen Bowdenzug tut. Ich schau mal, ob ich morgen nen Foto machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitag (2. Dezember 2007)

Aber an einem anständigen Bremshebel und einem guten Linearkabel führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Aber ansonsten stimm ich Dir da schon zu. Man muß nicht unmengen Geld ausgeben aber man kann ;-)


----------



## RISE (2. Dezember 2007)

Da es offenbar doch noch Diskussionsbedarf gibt, werde ich einen externen Thread dazu öffnen. HIER bitte NUR noch Anleitungen.


----------



## terrible (2. Dezember 2007)

für ne flexende brmse hilft eigentlich nur die bremssockel so ab zu feilen das sich die bremse wenn du sie montiert hast kein spiel mehr nach oben und unten hat,des hilft ein bischen und des quietschen ist auch reduziert


----------



## MasterOfBMX (15. Dezember 2007)

Ja, hier ist mal ein How-To wie man das macht, der Spoke-Mod ist dazu da um den Flex zu reduzieren, man tauscht einfach den Bowdenzug gegen Speichen aus.

Material: 

-eine Bohrmaschine mit passendem Bohrer
-2 Speichen die lang genug sind für den Spoke-Mod
-ein Kabeldreieck

So, dann fangen wir mal an.



Speichen modifizieren​

Als Erstes nimmt man eine Speiche, und bricht das Gewinde mit dem man normalerweise Nippel und Speiche zusammenschraubt ab.
Davon muss ich kein Bild machen oder?!

Danach biegt man ein kleines Stück der Speiche um 90°.
Sieht folgendermaßen aus:






Die obigen Schritte bei beiden Speichen ausführen.^^


Kabeldreieck modifizieren​

Danach sucht man ein Kabeldreieck, ich hab mein Odyssey Kabeldreieck genommen weil ich kein anderes
da hatte, es funktioniert aber bei jedem 0815 Kabeldreieck genauso.
Nimm das Kabeldreieck, und bohr mit einem 2mm Bohrer ein Loch rein, es sollte ungefähr in der Mitte sein.
Sieht so aus:






Dann steckst du die Speiche in das Loch, und biegst sie so wie auf dem Bild erklärt:






Das selbe machst du mit der anderen Speiche auch.

Schlussendlich sieht das fertige Teil dann so aus:







Anschließend kürzt man die Speichen dann noch auf die richtige Länge, und baut alles zusammen.

Ich hoffe ich habe alles verständlich geschrieben, wenn ihr Fragen habt schreibt in den How-to ... Diskussion Thread.

mfg


----------



## Son (16. Dezember 2007)

find ich gut!


----------



## gmozi (16. Dezember 2007)

Wäre gut die Bilder direkt zu sehen.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (16. Dezember 2007)

Danke! Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht, das funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht.
Ihr könnt das How-To auch auf bmx-forum.com sehen, da sieht man die Bilder direkt:

http://www.bmx-forum.com/94798-how-spoke-mod.html


----------



## jay-r1993 (22. Februar 2008)

test


----------



## shoebird (20. März 2008)

omann, wozu braucht ihr denn bitumen und sowas? das ist doch quatsch, bis vor kurzem hatte ich eine 9euro tektro bremse mit den stadard belegen und bin die auf ne selbstlackiereten felge gefahren, selbst damit konnte ich mit einem finger locker ausreichend bremsen. jetzt habe ich ne schwarze proper felge und ne odsy evo bremse mit koolstop phd pads sowie ein odsy slic und  mono lever, das bremst besser als meine alte scheibenbremse am mtb... und die bremse hat mich 53euro komplett gekostet.


----------



## gmozi (20. März 2008)

Und wen interessierts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (20. März 2008)

sagt schon alles,selbst lackierte felge! dass es durch den lack super bremst ist logisch nur geht der lack dabei auch richtig schnell ab der lack hat die gleiche wirkung wie bitumen


----------



## Agent Schmidt (20. März 2008)

bringt haarspray auf der felge was?  
Hta mir mal n freund gesagt das des waas bringen würde aber...


----------



## gmozi (20. März 2008)

Ja bringt was, aber nur kurzfristig. Desweiteren soll das hier ja kein Topic zum diskutieren sein.


----------



## l0st (20. März 2008)

kurz schon,genauso wie cola,redbull etc...

â¬:..lammsamm


----------



## Hertener (20. März 2008)

shoebird schrieb:


> ... jetzt habe ich ne schwarze proper felge und ne odsy evo bremse mit koolstop phd pads sowie ein odsy slic und  mono lever...


Na, scheint vorher doch nicht so dolle gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (17. Mai 2008)

Mal ne FRage zu dem Speichen Prinziep-
wie macht man die Speichen  in diese runde Öffnung wo normalerweise so ein kugelartiges Teil vom Kabel reinkommt :


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (17. Mai 2008)

Schmutz-Teufel schrieb:


> Mal ne FRage zu dem Speichen Prinziep-
> wie macht man die Speichen  in diese runde Öffnung wo normalerweise so ein kugelartiges Teil vom Kabel reinkommt :



Du hast da was gefährliches vor 
Das was du beim Zug eingezeichnet hast, Steckt man in den Bremshebel und durch diese "führung" an der U-Brake zieht man einfach den Zug.
Von was für "Speichen" redest du eigentlich?


----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (18. Mai 2008)

ja ich hab kein passendes Bild gefunden von dem "kleinen Kabel"was man übers kabeldreieck legt.
denn bei mir ist da auch son rundes teil was man in den linkenbremsarm hängt.
das was ich da halt umkringelt habe.
da ist eben an der bremse auch noch mal so eine Öffnung wie am Hebel.
und das mit den Speichen steht auf Seite 1.
keine angst ich will meine Bremse nicht in die Speichen stecken um zu bremsen


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (18. Mai 2008)

ähm joa , das Kabeldreieck benutzt du ja als eine Art "Verteiler", du musst da einfach den eigentlichen Bremszug einspannen, und zusätzlich den "Anfang" (mit Speiche) eines anderen Bremszuges in die "schale" der Ubrake legen und dann auf der anderen Seite spannen. alsi genauso wie dus eingezeichnet hast und wie RISE es auf der anderen Seite erklärt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmutz-Teufel (18. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt ein bisschen improvisiert^^.
mit einem Bohrer hab ich in dieses "Loch"am Bremsarm nochmal an die Aussenseite ein 2mm Loch gebohrt und die Speiche rein.


----------



## lennarth (18. Mai 2008)

hey.
ich hab keine ahnung wo ichs reinschreiben soll,deshalb hier.wenns falsch ist sorry.
ich hab eine khe cirrus gabel,und ich finde dieses topbolt echt hässlich.
also muss ein neues ran,ich hab aber keine ahnung wie das mit den größen ist,passt da ein wtp topbolt rein?
vielen dank schon mal.


----------



## .nOx (18. Mai 2008)

jo das würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## lennarth (22. Mai 2008)

hallo?kann einer helfen das ist immer noch aktuell.danke..


----------



## Son (22. Mai 2008)

hm, also vom gewinde her sollte einer von odyssey oder tree passen. wenn der wtp auch so ein gewinde hat sollte der auch passen. es sei denn die gewindesteigung ist unterschiedlich


----------



## lennarth (23. Mai 2008)

okay,danke.ich schau mal.tree hab ich nirgends gefunden,das such ich jetz noch mal gründlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (10. Juni 2008)

Wollte nochmals kurz was zum Thema Bremse los werden. Und zwar genauer zu den durchsichtigen TrialbelÃ¤gen. Habe diese BelÃ¤ge nun auf verschiedensten Felgen gefahren und mÃ¶chte da mal  kurz meine Erfahrungen los werden.
*
Unbeschichtete Alufelge:*  Quitscht und bremst ganz ordentlich auch mit Tektrobremse und stino Kabel. Aber hÃ¶herer Kraftaufwand nÃ¶tig um sie zu blockieren. Eventuell sogar 2 Finger nÃ¶tig.

*Stino beschichtete Alufelge:* Quitscht, bremst echt gut und lÃ¤sst sich auch mit einem Finger blockieren.
*
Gute Chromfelge:* Quitscht, bremst absolut Hammer und blockiert auch in Situationen noch, wos vorher durchgerutscht ist. Ein Finger reicht da auch 

*
Fazit:* Wen das Quitschen nicht stÃ¶rt ( man hÃ¶rt ja eh meist musik beim fahren ), und wer dafÃ¼r lieber etwas aufs Geld achtet ( 2 *Paar* BelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r 23 â¬ bei ebay ), der hat mit diesen BelÃ¤gen eine super Alternative zu den Ã¼blichen Empfehlungen.
Ich mÃ¶chte sogar fast behaupten, dass die Bremskraft noch besser ist als sie es mit KoolStop Dingern wÃ¤re. Die Dosierbarkeit (brauch ich zumindest nicht wirklich ) ist dafÃ¼r aber etwas schlechter.


----------



## Stirni (10. Juni 2008)

wie laut quitscht es denn ca. ? zum vergleich zu bitumen oder ähnliches


----------



## RISE (10. Juni 2008)

Würde mich auch interessieren, meine KoolStop enttäuschen mich immer mehr.


----------



## gmozi (11. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich gleich nen Kaffee hatte und mein HR vernünftig zentriert ist, versuch ich da mal was aufzunehmen 

*örgs* Akku der cam ist leer. Also spätestens am So. hab ich aber Aufnahmen von ner "Stino Alufelge", und von ner "Spupra B Pro"


----------



## gmozi (14. Juni 2008)

Soo hier mal eben die Chromfelge @ durchsichtigen Trialbelag
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die Handycam recht empfindlich is was den Ton angeht. Es ist in Wirklichkeit nicht ganz so krass.

Gebremst mit einem Finger ( leichte - mittlere Kraft ) und nach hinten gelehnt damit das Rad nicht so schnell blockiert.
Dazu sei noch gesagt, dass die Beläge + Felge frisch gesäubert sind. Da quitscht es halt am meisten. Wenn man nen paar Minuten gefahren ist, legt sich halt schon Staub usw. auf die Felge. Das Quitschen lässt dann etwas nach, die Bremsleistung aber kaum.


[YT="Bremse quitscht :-*"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PV2Pco9-HLM&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PV2Pco9-HLM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>"][/YT]


----------



## bikeron (16. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal ne frage zu einem anderen thema. mein lack ist jetzt schon ziemlich zerkratzt und gefällt mir nicht mehr wirklich. wie  mach ich den ganzen lack runter und welchen (pinsel oder dose) würdet ihr mir zum neulackieren empfehlen? muss man auch noch klarlack drüber machen?


----------



## Schenz (17. Juni 2008)

brauchst net den ganzen lack runtermachen! grob anrauhen, dann mit 800er nassschleifpapier nochmal drüber, mit spiritus entfetten und dann eine dünne schicht nach der anderen mit der kanne drüber. zwischen den lackiergängen trocknen lassen...wenn fertig 2 tage austrocknen lassen, wenn dir der lack dann nicht fest genug ist oder wenn er net richtig glänzt dann klarlack-damit hält es auf alle fälle länger! meine meinung, schau mal in den thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163793&highlight=lackier


----------



## bikeron (17. Juni 2008)

danke...werds demnächst mal probieren^^


----------



## Stirni (17. Juni 2008)

$chei$$e ist das gequitsche krass!und auf ner schwarzen felge genauso oder weniger ?


----------



## gmozi (17. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> $chei$$e ist das gequitsche krass!und auf ner schwarzen felge genauso oder weniger ?



Wie gesagt ist das real nicht ganz so krass, da die Handycam bzw. das Mic etwas sehr empfindlich ist und vor allem alles gerade sauber gemacht wurde. Da ist es eh am schlimmsten.  

Schwarze Felge ist quasi sehr ähnlich nur minimal leiser.

Unbeschichtete Alufelge klingt am schönsten  Da gibts am WE noch ne Soundprobe von ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (21. Juni 2008)

bei den aktuellen khe rahmen kann man ja die bremssockel abmachen und wieder dran..nur ich hab das noch nich gerallt wie,inbus nicht..
hat einer da ahnung?


----------



## Hertener (21. Juni 2008)

vielleicht kann man die mit 'ner Zange raus drehen?


----------



## lennarth (22. Juni 2008)

da hab ich auch dran gedacht..nur..mit ner zange gehn die ganz schnell kaputt würd ich ma sagen..passen die bremsen net mehr
wollt nur sicher gehn wie das geht..


----------



## Hertener (22. Juni 2008)

Oder vielleicht sind die innen mit einer kleinen Kreuzschlitz-Schraube festgemacht, wie die Gyrotabs und die Kabelführungen?


----------



## heup (3. Oktober 2008)

> Bei Youtube gibt es ein sehr schönes und verständliches Videotutorial in englischer Sprache:
> 
> Teil 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqOSR...eature=related
> 
> ...



hier ist teil 4

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=J9ACtxaLwlQ&feature=related


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. November 2008)

How to laugh my ass off: http://vimeo.com/2343386


----------



## RISE (26. November 2008)

Normalerweise gehört das nicht hier hin, aber es ist einfach zu gut.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. November 2008)

Gibts nen BMX-Videothread?

Sorry, ich konnte nicht an mir halten


----------



## Son (27. November 2008)

hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. November 2008)

Son schrieb:


> hier



Danke!


----------



## Devilbiker07 (21. Dezember 2008)

hallo,
habe vor mir ein Bmx zu kaufen und wollte mal Fragen welche Rahmengröße ich bräuchte , bin ca 1,87m groß!
Soll ich da lieber zu 21" greifen oder reichen auch 20,75"?
Grüße Robin


----------



## lennarth (22. Dezember 2008)

also mit knapp 1,90 wirst du mit 21" nichts falsch machen.ist ja überhaupt nur gewöhnungssache in einem bestimmten bereich.nimm einfach mal ein 21".


----------



## Dirtjump16 (15. März 2009)

Habe mal ne frage.
Unszwar ist meine felge schrott habe aber noch ein anderes laufrad wo das ritzel aber zu wenig zähne hat.
kann man das ritzel mit den 13 zähnen abbauen und an dem anderem laufrad montieren?
Ich hab wirklich keine ahnung wie das gehen soll :/


----------



## Stirni (15. März 2009)

hiermit
bzw.
hiermit
bzw.
hiermit
bzw.
hiermit

je nachdem was du da besitzt


----------



## Dirtjump16 (15. März 2009)

hey stirni danke 
aber würde das 13er ritzel auch an die nabe wo das 9er ritzel dran ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (15. März 2009)

ich denke nicht. 9t sind meistens cassetten naben und haben dann keine aufnahme für einen Freilauf!Oder sind die 13t ein ritzel--> nur ein "kleines kettenblatt" ?


----------



## Dirtjump16 (16. Juli 2009)

hay jungs,
ich kriege nen anfall wegen meiner hinteren eastern nabe, sie ist LB gelagert.
mein problem ist, wenn ich den konus angezogen habe und das laufrad wieder einbauen will,zieht sich der konus automatisch beim anziehen der äußeren schrauben zu fest,meistens hat das rad dann auch eine menge spiel.

das ritzel lässt sich dann auch schwer drehen.. was kann man machen?
brauche dringend HILFE!!!


----------



## heup (16. Juli 2009)

ich hatte das auch mit meiner eastern hr nabe (LB)
weiß aber nicht mehr, was das problem war.


----------



## Dirtjump16 (16. Juli 2009)

hmm verdammt...man muss aber doch irgentwas dran machen können...aufeinmal hatte die nen schuss...


----------



## BenZin (20. August 2009)

Machste vielleicht nen kleinen "Spacer" (mir fällt grad nich ein wies heißt,  das was normal unter die Schrauben kommt^^)drunter, aber nur so, dass der untere Ring der Bearing damit in Behrührung kommt.
Ich denke dass sollte dein Spielproblem lösen.

EDIT: Sorry fürs auskramen^^


----------



## Dirtjump16 (20. August 2009)

du meinst also so was ähnliches wie ne unterlegscheibe??
habe ich schon..das bringt leider nichts.. -.-
danke für die antwort


----------



## BenZin (20. August 2009)

Ja! Das meinte ich, mir lags auf der Zunge. Haste auch ne ganz kleine oder ne große genommen?
Ich denke, des funzt nur mit ner Kleinen.


----------



## Dirtjump16 (20. August 2009)

also auf der seite des drivers habe ich ne große zum schrauben..auf der anderen ne dünne zum schieben.

hmm also ich glaube ich gehe es einf


----------



## Dirtjump16 (20. August 2009)

sry ausversehen auf senden gedrückt^^
also ich kaufe mir am 26.09 ne odyssey "freu" dann säge ich die mit ner flex durch die scheiß eastern nabe..sowas gehört für immer verbannt XD


----------



## BenZin (20. August 2009)

Also ich dachte du machst des mit Direktkontakt mit der Nabe, also ZWISCHEN den Beiden Kettenstreben, nicht aussen. Da nimmste dann die ganz kleinen 14er, steckst die direkt auf die LB-Lager. Vielleicht funktonierts, habs noch nie gemacht, aber Spiel sollte weggehen glaub ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtjump16 (20. August 2009)

hmm jetzt habe ich aber das problem das das scheiß ritzel sich nurnoich schwer drehen lässt...ist immer so ne glückssache^^.
hmm ok ich versuchs morgenb mal..aber sind ja eh nurnoch nen paar tage dann bin ich frei xDD
dank dir


----------



## BenZin (21. August 2009)

Jo kein Problem.^^


----------



## hardyfreak (9. August 2010)

Hallo,
hab mal ne frage und zwar: wenn ich meine Nabe demontieren will, dann löst sich nur eine Mutter und ich kann die kugeln vom Lager sehen, bekomm den stift aber net rausgezogen.
Wi kann ich die andere mutter lösen oder gibts da nen andren weg?


----------



## LB-Biker (9. August 2010)

hardyfreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mal ne frage und zwar: wenn ich meine Nabe demontieren will, dann löst sich nur eine Mutter und ich kann die kugeln vom Lager sehen, bekomm den stift aber net rausgezogen.
> Wi kann ich die andere mutter lösen oder gibts da nen andren weg?



Hast du auf beiden Seiten Mutter und Kontermutter los?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. August 2010)

Ich wÃ¼rde mal die Mutter, die sich lÃ¶sen lÃ¤sst anziehen um die Feste zu kontern. Dann mÃ¼sste die feste Mutter eigentlich zu lÃ¶sen sein.


----------



## hardyfreak (10. August 2010)

ô0!l schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die Mutter, die sich lösen lässt anziehen um die Feste zu kontern. Dann müsste die feste Mutter eigentlich zu lösen sein.



sry, was war nochmal kontern?


----------



## LB-Biker (10. August 2010)

Ne Kontermutter ist dafür da, dass sich die Mutter nicht losdrehen kann, d.h. wenn du die Kontermutter jetzt wieder drauf machst kannste an der Mutter Kraft nach links ausüben ohne das sich diese lockert.

MfG


----------



## arianitiv (18. März 2011)

"komische" frage und perfekte antwort über mir


----------



## alli333i (19. März 2011)

das war vor 5 monaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider1 (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mein altes 30 Jahre altes BMX 2000 nach einer geschätzten Standzeit von 20 Jahre wieder aktivieren und für das Pumptracktraining verwenden. Welche Wartungsarbeiten würder ihr mir außer neue Reifen, Schläuche, Kette, Bremsen noch empfehlen?


----------



## freddeinallah (28. Juli 2012)

freerider1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mein altes 30 Jahre altes BMX 2000 nach einer geschätzten Standzeit von 20 Jahre wieder aktivieren und für das Pumptracktraining verwenden. Welche Wartungsarbeiten würder ihr mir außer neue Reifen, Schläuche, Kette, Bremsen noch empfehlen?



Nach 30 Jahren sollte man alles nochmal durchchecken auf Rost und Risse.

Wartungsarbeiten: Ich würde komplett alles zerlegen (Lager etc.) putzen, neu ölen und wieder einbauen.

Evtl neue Griffe und neue Schrauben.


----------



## unfallopfer (12. August 2012)

bmx2000? is das nicht dieses et bmx ?


----------



## Svenzon (10. September 2012)

unfallopfer schrieb:


> bmx2000? is das nicht dieses et bmx ?


Nö, das im ET-Film war ein Kuwahara.

@TE:
Was ist denn ein Pumptracktraining?
Aha...das musste ich erstmal googeln.

Ein 30 Jahre altes _BMX 2000_ ist allerhöchstens etwas, womit man eine Wand in einem augebauten Dachzimmer dekorieren könnte oder so...
Hab' ca. 81 mit so einem Teil das Radfahren angefangen und selbst als Kind es schon geschafft, das Ding zu schrotten.

Also, wenn Pumptrack bei Dir nicht nur rollen, sondern auch springen bedeutet, würde ich es lassen...mit einem _BMX 2000_.

Erstens ist es zu gefährlich und zweitens Schade um das schöne alte Rad.


----------



## Dantethr (17. Oktober 2012)

HI, möchte ein Laufradsatz für meinen Sohn zusammenstellen und habe da mal eine Frage:

Naben Proper Female, Speichen Sapim, aber welche Felgen? 

FlyBikes ist am teuersten, hat keinen Gewichtsvorteil aber gefällt mir am besten
Eclat Berserk Farbe 
34R Roto     Form
KHE BigO    Farbe

Habe keinen Schimmer welche die beste ist?


*
*


----------



## RISE (18. Oktober 2012)

Von den genannten finde ich die Flybikes auch am besten und würde mich soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und sagen, dass es auch die stabilste ist. Falls dein Sohn eine Bremse am Rad haben sollte, solltest du darauf achten, dass zumindest hinten keine Aerofelge mit rundlichem Profil verbaut wird, da viele dieder Felgen dann nicht mehr genug, bzw. keine Bremsflanke haben und das Bremsen entsprechend schwer wird. 

Von Eclat Felgen bin ich auch recht beeindruckt, die hat ein Freund seit mehr als zwei Jahren und keine Probleme damit. Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mal Odyssey und GSPORT Felgen ansehen. Nicht die günstigsten, aber in der Regel sehr gut. Für vorne würde wohl die recht leichte Odyssey Quadrant reichen, hinten ist eine Hazard Lite oder GSport Rollcage immernoch eine grundsolide Wahl. Evtl. auch die neue Odyssey Aerospace.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (18. Oktober 2012)

GSPORT ist bedingungslos zu empfehlen.


----------



## Dantethr (19. Oktober 2012)

Könnt ihr etwas über die Haltbarkeit der Farbe auf der Bremsflanke  und der Bremswirkung sagen? Bremse nur am HR


----------



## Stirni (19. Oktober 2012)

GSPORT und Odyssey felgen sind in schwarz hart beschichtet und die Farbe sollte halten mit weichen Belägen wie durchsichtigen oder lachsfarbenen. Ich fahre meine GSPORT Ribcage jetzt das dritte jahr hinten und habe nur einen 1mm breiten schmalen streifen. Chrom bleibt sowieso sehr lange erhalten,man sollte es allerdings vermeiden im Winter durch Streusalz zu fahren,da dadurch die Chrombeschichtung schnell abplatzt.


----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2012)

Bei der schwarzen Beschichtung immer mal wieder drauf achten, dass kein grober Dreck auf der Felgenflanke oder den Bremsbelägen ist, dann ist die sehr haltbar. Die Bremsleistung ist auf der Beschichtung auch sehr gut.


----------



## Dantethr (20. Oktober 2012)

Sind die Fly auch mit Hartbeschichtung? Habe irgendwo gelesen das das Bremsverhalten nur dürftig sei?!


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2012)

Zur Beschichtung der Fly kann ich nichts sagen, aber bei schlechtem Bremsverhalten ist die Felge in den seltensten Fällen die Ursache. Das liegt meistens an einer schlechten Einstellung der Bremse oder dreckigen/fettigen Belägen. Ich mag die Fly Felgen auch, aber sie wären mir zu teuer im Vergleich zur mindestens genauso guten Hazard Lite von Odyssey und einen Gewichtsvorteil hat sie auch nicht.


----------



## Stirni (21. Oktober 2012)

die alte flybikes,mit hohen flanken, ist nicht hart beschichtet..da ist bei mir die farbe abgegangen.


----------



## Dantethr (23. Oktober 2012)

Stirni schrieb:


> die alte flybikes,mit hohen flanken, ist nicht hart beschichtet..da ist bei mir die farbe abgegangen.


 
Was heißt die "alten" Fly? Sind die Felgen die aktuell (2012) angeboten werden hart beschichtet oder nicht?
Beim MTB fällt es mir leichter mich für ein Produkt zu entscheiden


----------



## Stirni (23. Oktober 2012)

soweit ICH weiß,nicht. bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## RISE (23. Oktober 2012)

Zur Beschichtung kann ich dir auch nichts verlässliches, aber um dir die Entscheidung einfacher zu machen: Gsport, Odyssey, Fly, Eclat, Proper und ca. 1/4 aller Sunrims, den Rest kannst du im Shop gleich überblättern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschool racer (17. April 2014)

So, mein erster new school Rahmen ist im Haus (ein selten rattenscharfer GT Speed Series '24).

Da fangen gleich die Fragen an:

Wie/mit was presse ich die *FSA Euro Gewindehülse* (für die Lagerschalen der Kurbel) in den Rahmen?
Bei den old alten Rahmen hatte ich stabilere Schalen die sich leicht mit geziehlten Schlägen auf en Kunststoffpreller haben reinschlagen lassen, aber hier - nein, das lass ich.

Ich hab um den Begriff gegooglt aber irgendwie nix gefunden 
Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen? Danke.


----------



## yb2020 (9. Juni 2019)

Hallo
Hab mir soeben ein Wethepeople Reason 2016 BMX occasion gekauft. Wurde sehr wenig gebraucht und sieht super aus. Bin absolut Neuling und hab keine Ahnung, auch von Fachbegriffen, etc. Daher versuch ich mal meine Frage so bildlich wie nur möglich zu beschreiben: Wenn ich die Pedalen nach hinten trete hab ich Freilauf, nach vorne Treten rollt das Bike. Allerdings muss ich betrachtet vom Hinterrade, resp. Freilauf, eine halbe Umdrehung treten, bis ich einen Widerstand habe und das BMX zu rollen beginnt. Aufgrund der Übersetzung auf die Pedalen ist das "Spiel" natürlich nicht so gross, trotzdem ist es sehr irritierend wenn es nicht gleich greift. Ist dies normal oder woran liegt dies? Ich vermute einen Defekt am Freilauf, bin mir aber nicht sicher und ein neuer Freilauf ist auch nicht ganz so günstig. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dies normal ist und woran es liegen kann?


----------



## Vlabein (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe für meinen Sohn ein gebrauchtes GT erstanden.

Beim VR steht das Rad nicht mittig auf der Achse, wie stellt man das ein?

Ansonsten wirkt das VR stabil und hat kein Lagerspiel.

Grüße
Vlabein


----------



## Laschpuffer (5. Juni 2020)

Puh, na ich denke mal mit den beiden Muttern innen von den Ausfallenden auf der Achse. Eine nach innen drehen, die andere dann nach außen.
mMn gehören da aber noch "Distanzstücke" dazwischen. So habe ich das auch noch nicht gesehen. _grübel_


----------



## Vlabein (10. Juni 2020)

...ich habe das Radl nochmal demontiert und die Muttern mittiger ausgerichtet, jetzt passt alles wieder und auch die Lager laufen geschmeidig. Ich denke da hatte der Vorbesitzer etwas zu viel gedreht ;-)


----------

